# Stupid IKEA instructions



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm putting together a new bed from IKEA. I'm on the last page of the setup instructions (After cursing for a couple of hours from the bad quality of the wood, the pre-drilled holes etc... but that's for another thread)

Attached is a scan of the last page of the instructions. My bed looks like the image on the bottom left had side of the attached page, as per the previous 14 pages of instructions. All of a sudden, I come to this last page labeled "i". (The other pages were illustrated with steps with numbers)

On the top left hand side of the page is the bed with slat boards put on. (I have those, but do I just lie them lose on the bed?) The top right is the bed with the mattress on it.  

The bottom two pictures look exactly the same, except with an X through one of the illustrations.

I'm completely stumped. Do I put those tiny wooden tabs in as illustrated on the bottom or don't I ???

Maybe the left hand side of the page means that I put the tabs in if I want to sleep on the wooden planks, but don't put them in like on the right side of the page, if I want to sleep on a mattress????   

Am I just missing something here?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe it's that you put in the tabs if you are using the slats (they help keep them in place), but you don't if you are just laying a boxspring on top. (The wooden tabs would poke into the boxspring otherwise.)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

What Sonal said. We had a similar bedframe but no boxspring so we used the slats. Actually, our daughter is using that bed now. Good frame for the price


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I figured it out. The slats were bundled together, but when I cut the ties around them to take them out, I noticed that they are all held together with a piece of material. 

The first and the last slat then sort of hook around those little wooden tabs. 

Still... really stupid instructions on the last page. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I bought a TV wall unit there in December and had a similar problem.

The Crown plate the decorates the top was illustrated with the attachment insert drawn the wrong direction. Following the directions would have allowed the Crown to slide down if it were possible to insert it that way.

Of course, once I got to that point I found that it was not physically possible and had to disassemble half of the unit to put it right...

lesson to be learned... Never skimp on illustrations and alays have printed material proof read by some one who understands the content...:heybaby: :heybaby: :heybaby:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have that bed too!  I love it. The cross bracing is useless tho it always comes off... I guess the stresses are too much for the cross bracing?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> I have that bed too!  I love it. The cross bracing is useless tho it always comes off... I guess the stresses are too much for the cross bracing?


All right, c'mon now, give. WHAT stresses?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I still like IKEA's instructions over many other furniture assembly instructions.

I was given an easel for Christmas. The diagram was small and fuzzy, and for the life of me I could not figure out where 3 of the pieces went. In the end, it was just shaky and wobbly, so it was returned. I still have no idea if it was the design of the easel, a defect, or just assembled wrong.

I can at least make sense out of IKEA drawings.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL! I have the EXACT same bed. Bought it just over a year ago.

Here is what it means:

If you are using the slats (like you are, like I am), you use the pegs.

If you are using a box spring, you don't use the pegs (they would not let the box spring rest on the frame).

Word of advice. Pre-drill holes through the slats and frame, and screw the slats to the outside frame (not on the centre railing). Over time the shifting of the bed causes the metal x-bars to warp and bend, and the slats fall off the edges, causing your mattress to fall down. It's a real romance killer.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SINC said:


> All right, c'mon now, give. WHAT stresses?


Two people trying to get a peaceful night's sleep? tptptptp


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Yup, you got it now.

I love IKEA instructions personally. I've done more than my fair share of IKEA assemblies (repainted someone's fully furnished house...so moving stuff from room to room...all IKEA). Never had a problem with it. Then again, once you put together a few of their items, you tend to catch on to the pattern that they use, and you no longer need instructions.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Also, don't be like some of my former housemates who assembled their IKEA dresser in the living-room, and then found it too big to fit in the narrow stairway (to then move it up to their bedroom), and had to disassemble it, move it upstairs in pieces, and reassemble it in their bed room.
It took from 4 PM til 10:30 PM to get their IKEA dresser set up in their room.
At least they had pizza!
_Mmmmm, pizza..._


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ummmm,... shouldn't you be able to move the assembled furniture in and out of a room anyways? What if you move?


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

After assembling the bunk bed I purchased from Ikea some years ago....I have 3 words to anyone who is purchasing anything more complicated than a dresser or cabinet from Ikea......Pay for Assembly.....:lmao:


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

I just bought an Ikea kitchen. They asked if I wanted the assembly DVD or pay $100 per linear foot to have it installed. I played the DVD but the kitchen is still in its boxes. What did I do wrong?

s.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

mr.steevo said:


> I just bought an Ikea kitchen. They asked if I wanted the assembly DVD or pay $100 per linear foot to have it installed. I played the DVD but the kitchen is still in its boxes. What did I do wrong?
> 
> s.


:lmao:

Are you serious about the $100 per linear foot though?:yikes:


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

wow i got the same bed last year and paused at the same instructions page. I had given it to me being immigrant but apperantly not so.

I put a memory foam matress on it so no big deal


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mr.steevo said:


> What did I do wrong?
> 
> s.


Bought an Ikea kitchen?


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

NOT A FAN OF HIS CRAPPY STUFF

had 2 girl friends that I put their Ikea crap together for and I just dont like it icky yucky poo poo, why that store is always packed ill never get it.

shoe


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Jag älskar IKEA kök. Jag skar går till IKEA snart till ny saker för köp för huset. Stunder på lagret, skar jag måste att ha lunch naturligtvis, därför att jag gillar egentligen IKEA mat!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Um, er, ah, well, OK Doug.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Lita på mig på detta.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> I just bought an Ikea kitchen. They asked if I wanted the assembly DVD or pay $100 per linear foot to have it installed. I played the DVD but the kitchen is still in its boxes. What did I do wrong?
> 
> s.


I've just installed an Ikea kitchen myself, and it was easy! Once you build the first cabinet, you will see that Ikea kitchens rock! They actually were rated in the 4 in Consumer Report for pre-made kitchens. I bought two cupboards from Totem, and they were crap. Ikea kitchens are thicker material, better hardware (Totem uses the same hardware, but cheap!), and best of all, adjustable legs, so you don't have to get stupid shims (no one else has this).

PM me for pics and/or help if you need it. Wow, didn't mean to sound so excited about it. I'm not really a huge Ikea shopper, but I know a good thing when I see it, and these cabinets are the cheese.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Lita på mig på detta.


Show off.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

guzzi guy said:


> ... Ikea kitchens rock! They actually were rated in the 4 in Consumer Report for pre-made kitchens. .... Ikea kitchens are thicker material, better hardware .... Wow, didn't mean to sound so excited about it. I'm not really a huge Ikea shopper, but I know a good thing when I see it, and these cabinets are the cheese.


S'true! 
I didn't buy a whole IKEA kitchen, but I bought individual kitchen cupboards because I was amazed by their value. Real wood, sides _and_ front, not pressboard! And European-style recessed hinges, for a really good price. I build a lot of my own stuff and it was worth it to me to _buy_ IKEA cabinets instead of build my own. My pro friend builds cabinets and he was very impressed.


----------

